# Bloody discharge and death



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, I have a few does affected now, and one death so far. They all have reddish bloody discharge from the vent area, not sure if its anal or vaginal, one of my bucks has lost condition but is not showing the discharge just does so far.

Any ideas, I have had some issues with trying to get them pregnant recently even though they appear to gain and then lose weight, is something triggering miscarriage?


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

That happened once with my first doe that I bred.. but it also happened right before 2 of my mice died when they had cancer :/ But they had a tumor so Im guessing that the buck isnt fertile or something since all of the females have the same thing happening to them.


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

Is pyometra common in mice? I wonder if they're getting pregnant, not reabsorbing properly and getting an infection. Total guess - I've never had to deal with pyometra in any of my critters and I've never heard of it in mice but I know rats can develop it. I don't even know if it's likely to affect a group of animals at the same time but it's maybe worth looking in to.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I've seen that in a buck that I got from another fancier. Luckily for me I had kept him and the other buck he came with separate from my other mice. Anyway, one or two days after getting him home he started bleeding as described (obviously from his bottom, being a boy) and was clearly very unwell. As far as I am aware it is what fanciers call scours. I'd guess in a doe it might be endometriosis (if I have spelt that right), which also involves reduced fertility.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks cait ill go and look up scours, although I think its a bacterial infection isnt it, maybe some of my tanks are overcrowded might have to have a good look at it.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

scours is just another name for severe diahorrea(spelt wrong of course)and is just a symptom.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm sure one of my original bucks, so I'm going a way back here, had this when he was getting on. It was something beginning with 'e' but I can't remember what. Old age is playing tricks on my memory...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

enteritis?Inflammation of the intestine,again non specific ,can have more than one cause,symptoms include diahorrea.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes that's the one. I suppose the problem with mice is no-one bothers with diagnosing them properly. If that was a human symptom they'd be down A&E faster than you could blink.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Had another death today, my broken stud buck (which I think was infertile anyway so not a big loss but a beautiful mouse). No signs of discharge but suddenly thin and then dead, Ive also removed another couple of does. Luckily its only affecting the rumpwhites and brokens which I've been playing around with trying to set up some brokens and expanding the blue rumpwhites, my best showable lines of rumpwhites are not effected.


----------

